# Question about upgrading



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey everybody, I've heard about the new Verizon plan coming the 28, and my upgrade isn't till September. is there any way I can get an early upgrade to get the Razr maxx? I really would not like to pay full retail price for the phone, and I would like to get it possibly this weekend with the grad and father's day special going on. I'm pretty new to asking for prices and deals, so any advice would help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

You can try to sweet talk 'em. As a CSR myself, I'm much more willing to work with someone who calls in with a good attitude at work and seeing what I can do for them, but you gotta have the account history to back that sort of stuff up, as it usually takes a supervisor approval type situation as its discretionary and based on the account, but if you have a solid account history (not sure how Verizon judges it, but usually its some combination of making payments on their due date, tenure, and bill amount) and you call in and ask nicely, sometimes they'll just give it to ya.

Failing that, tell them you'll quit and go to Sprint because of the fact your upgrade is in September and you'll lose unlimited, whereas with Sprint you can just sign up with unlimited, unless they give you an early upgrade prior to the end of unlimited.

Hate to say it, but that's how the winners get it done usually at my work. (BTW, as a CSR myself, I hate those people, but just saying they tend to get the results they want - when your spending $200+ a month (if you have multiple data lines) and your still willing to pay the normal upgrade fee, its generally not a big deal to allow an early upgrade I would assume, being as you are recommitting for another two years)


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> You can try to sweet talk 'em. As a CSR myself, I'm much more willing to work with someone who calls in with a good attitude at work and seeing what I can do for them, but you gotta have the account history to back that sort of stuff up, as it usually takes a supervisor approval type situation as its discretionary and based on the account, but if you have a solid account history (not sure how Verizon judges it, but usually its some combination of making payments on their due date, tenure, and bill amount) and you call in and ask nicely, sometimes they'll just give it to ya.
> 
> Failing that, tell them you'll quit and go to Sprint because of the fact your upgrade is in September and you'll lose unlimited, whereas with Sprint you can just sign up with unlimited, unless they give you an early upgrade prior to the end of unlimited.
> 
> Hate to say it, but that's how the winners get it done usually at my work. (BTW, as a CSR myself, I hate those people, but just saying they tend to get the results they want - when your spending $200+ a month (if you have multiple data lines) and your still willing to pay the normal upgrade fee, its generally not a big deal to allow an early upgrade I would assume, being as you are recommitting for another two years)


I was wondering the something, ok so just say they don't give you the upgrade what if I buy a phone and use it what could they do about that?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

You will only loose unlimited by doing a subsidized upgrade. If you purchase a phone at full cost you can keep unlimited data.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> You will only loose unlimited by doing a subsidized upgrade. If you purchase a phone at full cost you can keep unlimited data.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Cool, thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm going to try to get the upgrade today. Just in case, I'm doing an SBF. Do you think it would be ok if I rooted it and disabled the updater to prevent .621 then hid the superuser app?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't think it would matter since you can keep your current phone and use it as a wifi device to flash the hell out of it if you want. I mean, when I get a Bionic hopefully soon, I'm going to use my current Droid X to look at some ROMs and stuff so I don't have to worry about phone calls or anything.


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

That "Dads and Grads" discount doesn't apply to the Razr Maxx, does it? Thought I saw that in the fine print of one of the commercials...


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> Thanks guys, I'm going to try to get the upgrade today. Just in case, I'm doing an SBF. Do you think it would be ok if I rooted it and disabled the updater to prevent .621 then hid the superuser app?


Why do any of that? You're not trading it in are you?


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

droidxixis said:


> Why do any of that? You're not trading it in are you?


no I'm not, but if I do get the maxx, my mom might take my X, so I wanted to ensure that I could still root it easily and what not.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, just look in the .621 sticky about rooting/flashing ROMs for that particular firmware. I haven't jumped ship and am comfy on .605. I don't see a big need to go through the hassle of flashing the Milestone X kernel just to root and get on the .621 firmware. Not really worth it IMO. Might take the time to upgrade the radio though, but still debating that.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> Yeah, just look in the .621 sticky about rooting/flashing ROMs for that particular firmware. I haven't jumped ship and am comfy on .605. I don't see a big need to go through the hassle of flashing the Milestone X kernel just to root and get on the .621 firmware. Not really worth it IMO. Might take the time to upgrade the radio though, but still debating that.


I am happy on .602. I never want that new firmware on my X, even if it's just a media player.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, you can flash the radio independently if you flash the Froyo kernel first, then the radio, then use the Linux SBF method to upgrade kernel back to 605. Then just restore a nandroid to get all your data back. I haven't tried that yet, too lazy.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> Well, you can flash the radio independently if you flash the Froyo kernel first, then the radio, then use the Linux SBF method to upgrade kernel back to 605. Then just restore a nandroid to get all your data back. I haven't tried that yet, too lazy.


No need to Linux SBF to .605, the aio will upgrade to GB and install radio.

Sent from my liquidMIUI!


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> No need to Linux SBF to .605, the aio will upgrade to GB and install radio.
> 
> Sent from my liquidMIUI!


I've usually had bad luck with any AIO's, phone or not. Can never get them to work correctly, same thing with the TBH leaks. Tried it once, froze my phone, had to re-SBF to get it back to working.


----------

